# Glock vs. Kahr



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all you Glock lovers (Glockophile's?...Glockophiliacs?... Glock-oh, never mind...)

Hoping to get some feedback/opinions. I want to purchase a smaller 9mm, and so far the Glock 26, Kahr CW9 and PM9 are at the top of the list. Problem is, I've never owned pistols from either brand, and none of my friends have these brands either. Anyone care to tell me why I should buy a Glock over either Kahr? Specifications I'm aware of, so I'm very interested in hearing opinions based on practical experience.

thanks in advance,
PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Both are excellent pistols. I own a Glock 26 and previously owned a Kahr K9. Here's how I see the advantages to both.

Glock:

* Long track record of higher reliability. (Kahr has had very occasional glitches, though mine ran perfectly.)
* Trigger is better suited to really fast (defensive) shooting.
* Greater availability of mags, accessories, holsters, etc.
* Larger mag capacity and will take mags from larger Glocks.

Kahr:

* Considerably slimmer/trimmer than the Glock, and thus easier to conceal and more comfortable carried IWB.
* Feels better in most people's hands than the small Glock (though I find the polymer Kahrs actually too small for really good shooting, the trigger reach being too short for me).

Both guns have a good, low bore axis to minimize muzzle flip. I have a very strong preference for the short trigger action/reset of the Glock, so I eventually sold my Kahr and rely on the Glock design as my primary defense gun (when I'm not deployed). However, there is nothing wrong with the Kahr if you like DA trigger designs.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Mike said it all.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I've debated the same thing in my mind. I aventually got a Kel-Tec P3AT just for it's concealability but would like a bigger caliber.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

I carry a Pm9 almost daily any more,, but with that said I would suggest the glock,, and I am well known for hating glocks.

The Kahr polymer guns have just way to many quality issues from the box,, but if you find one that runs full tilt boogie , they are very nice carry pieces.

The glocks for good or ill just plain work, and run with just about any ammo you feed them,,a bit blocker than others but in the 26 model I believe its 10 or 12 rounds ,, some tines in this day and age a couple extra rounds may mean all the difference


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

I've been asking that same question myself, and for the same reason. Looking for a CCW/defensive pistol, in 9mm.

The Kahr fits my hand like a glove, personally. The Glock's grip is longer from front to back, even if the width is fine, which makes it slightly harder to effectively control for the smaller-framed Glock models (best Glock fit I've found so far is the G36, the "slim-line" model, and while fun to shoot the .45 ACP is expensive to practice with).

Although I haven't heard about Kahr's having the almost-legendary durability and toughness of Glocks, I have heard from many Kahr owners that the all-steel versions are just as reliable/tough. I know I didn't have any problems at the range with the K40 (gun worked better than I did with it), and we put quite a lot of cheap ammo downrange.

Wish they made Glock's grips just a bit shorter in front-to-back length... then it wouldn't even be a contest for me...


-B


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BAC said:


> Wish they made Glock's grips just a bit shorter in front-to-back length... then it wouldn't even be a contest for me...


Have you tried any of the various Glock grip reductions?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! I made the drive to a gunshop that has rental pistols, and was able to shoot a G26 and a Kahr P9. Although the P9 did feel a bit better in the hands, the G26 was fine as well. The P9 had problems with the slide release lever, which they attributed to the great amount of rounds put through it. The Glock not only fired without problems, but it still looked quite good and in my hands was the more accurate of the two. 

Although my total experience with these two brands adds up to one box of ammo, the comments I've read both here and several other forums helped me to decide to go with the G26. I've always been a Glock admirer -- now I'm happy to say that I'm a Glock owner. Hopefully I'll soon become a Glock lover.

Range report to follow, once the weather dries out.....

PhilR.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

interestingly enough I bought a Glock 26 a year or two ago..my wife confiscated it and I've been wanting my own ever since :smt023


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Have you tried any of the various Glock grip reductions?


I have not; the one Glock in the household isn't mine, and the only other Glocks I've fired are rentals (36, namely, to see how much I'd like it).

They worth the extra couple hundred bucks?

-B


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BAC said:


> They worth the extra couple hundred bucks?


I think Arizona Response Systems does it for $125, and there are others in the same price range.

Whether or not it's worth it is very subjective. I just bought a Glock 23 with an ARS reduction from a forum member here (my wife picked it up for me, since I am deployed). I've shot the gun before, and it does make the gun more comfortable and easier to control in my relatively small hands. It's not a necessity for me, since I shoot well with standard Glocks. But if you can't abide the standard Glock grip size, yet want the other good Glock features, it might be something to try if you can turn one up.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

I'm alright with the full-sized Glocks; the gripping issue only seems to occur with the subcompact models (in the larger calibers, namely .45 ACP), where there's less gun to absorb the recoil and the gun becomes "jumpier" (the G36 is the notable exception: still not as easy to grip, but manages the .45 ACP incredibly well).

I think I'm going to just pony up and get both Glock and the Kahr. Train with both, see what needs to be changed if anything.

Quick question (I know, off topic, sorry): Does the grip reduction procedure degrade the integrity of the Glock? I like the Glocks for ease of use and toughness, and I was wondering if the latter suffered after having part of the grip removed.


-B


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a quick range report for our new G26. I stripped it down to do a pre-shooting cleaning, but since it was already lubed in the correct places with the copper-colored factory lube, I just buttoned it up and went to the range. My wife and I went through 100 rounds without a single hiccup. Seems to be fairly accurate, but we didn't spend any time shooting from a rest.

When my wife shoots her Bersa T380, she gets an occasional failure to feed. Since it only happens to her (it's 100% for me), I think it is due to limp-wristing. Interestingly, she got no failures at all with the Glock. Probably due to the more powerful cartridge that cycles the action more effectively. I didn't think she would like the more powerful pistol, but she liked it quite a lot. She stated that having the Bersa has allowed her to become comfortable with shooting, and has therefore served as a great "stepping-stone" to the more powerful Glock.

I have a feeling that I might have my new Glock confiscated. Oh well, that just gives me an excuse to go out and buy another one....:mrgreen:

PhilR.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

That's great news! Glocks have stood the test of time and I'm sure the G26 won't be your last Glock. Welcome to the club!


----------

